# Jaw sets for Teknatool chucks?



## Steelart99 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a Supernova 2 chuck and would like to get a couple of additional jaw sets. Does anyone have an opinion on who carries these at the best price? So far, Amazon is winning ... :i_dunno:
Dan


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 7, 2013)

I know woodcraft carries them. Don't know if they have the best price or not.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 7, 2013)

I have found Amazon to be the best in almost all cases. Especially with free shipping and no sales tax.
What jaw sets are you looking for?


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> I have found Amazon to be the best in almost all cases. Especially with free shipping and no sales tax.
> What jaw sets are you looking for?



I'm looking for jaws to grip smaller diameters. I want to continue my learning curve for turning hollow forms and work up to tall / narrow vessels. So, the 35mm bowl set and maybe something in the 25mm range. I've been exclusively using my 50mm bowl set (internal dovetail). That said, I love to hear recommendations from anyone with Nova experience on hollow vessels.
Dan


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 7, 2013)

[/i]The Nova 25mm bowl and 35mm bowl have the exact same size spigot (3/8 to about 1”).
There are also the Pin Jaws for use as a pin chuck, the spigot is the same as the 25mm or 35mm bowl jaws. They allow for using the jaws as a pin chuck as shown in this listing. Expansion is the same as the 25mm bowl.
http://www.teknatool.com/products/chuck_accessories/Pin.htm

Just drill a 1” hole 1” deep, inset and expand. Quick and easy for diameters up to 12”. Usually only a few $$ more than the 25mm or 35mm bowl.

Note: The 50mm bowl jaws you are using _do not_ have an internal dovetail.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 7, 2013)

Mike Mills said:


> [/i]The Nova 25mm bowl and 35mm bowl have the exact same size spigot (3/8 to about 1”).
> There are also the Pin Jaws for use as a pin chuck, the spigot is the same as the 25mm or 35mm bowl jaws. They allow for using the jaws as a pin chuck as shown in this listing. Expansion is the same as the 25mm bowl.
> http://www.teknatool.com/products/chuck_accessories/Pin.htm
> 
> ...



Hmmm ... I never thought of the the Pin Jaws, but I do see the possibilities especially for longer pieces. I do know that the 50mm only works for a recessed dovetail ... not a dovetail (spigot) sticking out. Sorry about the mis-naming / wording. Out of curiosity Mike, which jaws do you usually use?
Dan


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 7, 2013)

In the smaller jaws I do use the Pin jaws. I have the 35mm bowl but the spigot is the same size as the pin so I very seldom use them. Since the pin jaws are also the same as the 25mm bowl I just go from the 25mm to the 50mm for a recess.

The only other jaw set with a spigot below the 50mm bowl is the 35mm spigot set (not to be confused with the 35mm bowl set). The 35mm spigot closed down to about 1-1/4 but your 50mm bowl closed down to about 1-5/8 so not a big gain unless you wanted them for end grain work. Endgrain is what they are made for.

The spigot jaws may be what you are looking for. Compared to bowl jaws they are like wrapping your hand around a baseball bat where the bowl jaws are holding the bat by your fingertips. The Pin jaws would work on small items but something in the 4" diameter and 6" long may be too much for them.

This gives a fairly good breakdown but beware their math is sometimes off.
http://www.teknatool.com/products/chucks/10912_Nova%20Chuck%208pp_web.pdf


----------

